# Caption not needed



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Found this on the internets this morning. Ok maybe a caption contest will ensue.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Rafting....Don't get in over your head?


----------



## athelake (Dec 3, 2014)

Noc, Noc....


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

"Damn, I could of sworn my wallet was around here somewhere"


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Doing it wrong ............


----------



## Lebowski (Aug 19, 2015)

It's uh, uh, down there somewhere. Let me take another look.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Tyrrache (Oct 27, 2014)

Johnny tests out his new fish finder.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

athelake said:


> Noc, Noc....



Who's there????


----------



## J. Thompson (Jun 14, 2011)

In other news; Local Buck S. Colt, World Champion Rodeo Kayaker, has decided to try rafting. Colt stated that it "didn't seem that hard", "until I tried to pull a Mcstiffy Poptart with a full twist". Said Mcstiffy poptart, clearly did not go as planned. The resulting swim was the 22 year old Colts' first swim in over a decade. Colt stated it was "full value" and "crazy eye opening". Seen the next day, back in his hard shell, Colt commented that the inflatable world seemed "next level", and he'd still like to give it a nother try....possibly with an Inflatable Kayak.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

" My registration fees are in Davey Jones locker, hang on a second"


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm going with - "It's the latest and greatest water pick. It really gets your teeth and gums extra clean! "


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

Testing the new life preserver hat.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

"Maybe I'll find a roll down here!"


----------



## dafewillis (Jun 21, 2014)

"That time Steve tried to Eskimo roll his raft."

Sent from my SM-G920T using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

